# Silent Loop 360 an x299 Problem



## Alex575ful (17. September 2017)

Hallo an alle,

habe nun meinen PC zusammengebaut. Bei befestigen (zuschrauben) ans Mainboard sind hinten diese Gegenschrauben rausgeflogen. Wieder drauf machen geht auch nicht, da die Schrauben der Wakü nicht lang genug sind.

MB ist das x299 ROG E-Gaming. Ist das bei Skylake X normal, dass diese Gegenschrauben abfliegen?


----------



## Chinaquads (17. September 2017)

Für x299 ist die Silent Loop garnicht freigegeben. 

Silent CPU Cooler SILENT LOOP | 360mm by be quiet!

be quiet! Silent Loop 360mm (BW004)

Könnte durchaus daran liegen.

edit: X299 ist ja 2066 xD... zu früh


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2017)

Doch ist doch 2066....
Was für gegenschrauben?


----------



## Chinaquads (17. September 2017)

My fault... Zu früh am morgen xD

Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.

Hat das Mainboard evtl. noch eine Backplate verschraubt, die zur Montage des Kühlers demontiert werden muss ?


----------



## chaotium (17. September 2017)

X99 und X299 zB haben ne Backplate, daran sind Gewindehülsen angebracht, andem die Kühler befestigt werden.
Wie zur Hölle hast Du das geschafft? Oo


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2017)

ja eben, das board hat ja bereits gewinde...ich verstehe grade nicht was genau da abgefallen ist?! oder ist 2066 anders gebaut als 2011  ?


----------



## Alex575ful (17. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> X99 und X299 zB haben ne Backplate, daran sind Gewindehülsen angebracht, andem die Kühler befestigt werden.
> Wie zur Hölle hast Du das geschafft? Oo



Ohje ohje. Also das MB hat hinten eine silberne Backplate. Allerdings sind da keine Schrauben, die man selber lösen könnte. Hinten sollte man dieses Wakü Gestell anhand von 2 Schrauben positionieren, aber da gibt es keine. Also habe ich das Teil anhand der 4 "Öffnungen" positioniert. Die waren erst mit so einem gummiartigen Material geschlossen, durch das die Schrauben dann aber durchgingen.

Von hinten waren so kleine quadratische Gegengewinde, die beim Schrauben trotz Gegenhalten abgefallen sind. Es gab 2 Arten von Schraube. Die für LGA 1151 und die für 2011. Also habe ich die für 2011 genommen.

Fotos kann man hier n
mit dem Handy nicht posten oder?


----------



## Alex575ful (17. September 2017)

So hier mal ein Bild. Hab ich alles kaputt gemacht? 

Aber es gibt doch auch gar keine andere Möglichkeit...


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2017)

Omg du brauchst doch keine extra Backplate...einfach mal HAndbuch lesen bevor man schraubt...der Sockel hat doch schon Gewinde, da werden die Schrauben eingedreht und fertig....
Das was du durchstoßen hast war ein Isolator, der geht eh meisten flöten wenn man Kühler einschraubt


----------



## Alex575ful (17. September 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Omg du brauchst doch keine extra Backplate...einfach mal HAndbuch lesen bevor man schraubt...der Sockel hat doch schon Gewinde, da werden die Schrauben eingedreht und fertig....
> Das was du durchstoßen hast war ein Isolator, der geht eh meisten flöten wenn man Kühler einschraubt



Hm das habe ich und das war da eig so gezeigt  Aber wenn das so alles richtig ist, ist ja alles gut. 

den 12V Pumpen Stecker habe ich an den Anschluss "AiO" gesteckt. Und von den Lüftern an CPU Fan. Wozu gibts dann noch einen Waterpump Anschluss?


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2017)

Die ANleitung ist halt Banane aber wie man sieh wird die schwarze Backplate nur bei 1151/1150 etc genutzt, nicht bei SquareILM / 2011!
Diese schwarze Plastikbackplatekreuz nimmst du also und steckst wieder in die Verpackung. An der Rückseite von deinem Mainboard musst du *nichts* montieren, einfach finger weg von der  Dann geht das ganze so:

-Montagerahmen an der AIO zusammenstecken
-die passenden Schrauben mit den Federn, Unterlegscheiben und muttern am Montagerahmen der AIO festmachen
-Wärmeleitpaste auf CPU
-AIO mit den befestigten Schrauben direkt in den Sockel schrauben!

Kann sein das der Waterpumpanschluss mehr Saft hat....ist aber auch egal. einfach dran und die SL Pumpe  nicht regulieren


----------



## Alex575ful (17. September 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die ANleitung ist halt Banane aber wie man sieh wird die schwarze Backplate nur bei 1151/1150 etc genutzt, nicht bei SquareILM / 2011!
> Diese schwarze Plastikbackplatekreuz nimmst du also und steckst wieder in die Verpackung. An der Rückseite von deinem Mainboard musst du *nichts* montieren, einfach finger weg von der  Dann geht das ganze so:
> 
> -Montagerahmen an der AIO zusammenstecken
> ...



Super vielen Dank  Da bin ich jetzt echt froh^^ Ist mein erster PC, denn ich komplett zusammenbaue^^

Müsste man im BIOS bei AiO nicht auch wie bei den Lüftern so eine Art Leistungskurve sehen?


----------



## Chimera (17. September 2017)

Nein, da du die Pumpe der Silent Loop nicht drosseln darfst, die muss(!) mit 12V laufen (was so auch im Manual steht). Zumal eine Kurve bei Pumpen unsinnig ist, da du ausser ein nervendes Geräusch beim hochdrehen und drosseln, aber nen Vorteil hast du keinen. Die Lüfter, ja, diese passt man der CPU Temperatur an (da man sie ja nicht nach Wassertempi regeln kann, ausser man pfeift auf Garantie und hängt noch nen Sensor in den Kreislauf).


----------



## Alex575ful (18. September 2017)

Chimera schrieb:


> Nein, da du die Pumpe der Silent Loop nicht drosseln darfst, die muss(!) mit 12V laufen (was so auch im Manual steht). Zumal eine Kurve bei Pumpen unsinnig ist, da du ausser ein nervendes Geräusch beim hochdrehen und drosseln, aber nen Vorteil hast du keinen. Die Lüfter, ja, diese passt man der CPU Temperatur an (da man sie ja nicht nach Wassertempi regeln kann, ausser man pfeift auf Garantie und hängt noch nen Sensor in den Kreislauf).



Ja die habe ich an AiO Pump Anschluss gesteckt. Dann ist ja alles gut, danke


----------

